

FriendFeed changes by author (compiled by HN user nadim) - Sam_Odio
http://github.com/nadim/nadim.github.com/raw/89a4f58eb854282edf9d0f9dd7e686382cd96bc9/ffChangelog/images/byUser.png

======
Sam_Odio
Generated by some software Nadim wrote:
[http://github.com/nadim/nadim.github.com/tree/master/ffChang...](http://github.com/nadim/nadim.github.com/tree/master/ffChangelog/)

